# Got new ride today



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

I hope I get to drive it some!!!!!


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Very nice ,what model is it?


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Congratulations, after it gets dirty you won't have to stand in line to drive it.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

it is just a cheap plain Jane 6115D with H310 loader....nothing fancy like Nate got...


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Might be plain Jane, but cheap? Isn't that green paint?


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Congrats on your new ride may she give you many years of trouble free service...


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Congratulations on the new ride.

Shore is a beauty.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I like those 6115d, lots of bang for the buck.....


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Congratulations.

I have a 6100 D and I really like it.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Did you get the newer 12F/12R or 24F/12R transmission?

The way I see it, less bells and whistles, less to go wrong.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice looking outfit. May it serve you well.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It looks great rajela....I would be proud to own it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Those "D's" are BEASTS ! Geared perfect...... I have a 5055D "plain Jane" and it is a better all around tractor than my "m" !!!!! Congrats !!!!


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Grateful11 said:


> Did you get the newer 12F/12R or 24F/12R transmission?
> 
> The way I see it, less bells and whistles, less to go wrong.


It has the 24/12 tranny which I think i am going to really like. Gave it a run across the meadow just to run thru a few gears.


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

Not a John Deere guy at all.... What the heck makes it cheap??? I have never seen any thing cheap, when it comes too Deere"s... Just curious....


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

It is the low end JD tractor in its class. I have always heard about the JD price but I checked the NH tractor and for the same comparable tractor in the NH line up the price was the same.


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

rajela,

Okay, yeah I was wondering if that is what the letters meant. I worked with Deere a little on my last tractor purchase they where really pushing the E brand. I ended up going with Case though they really beat the pants off my local JD dealer, I was shocked really. Guess they just needed to sell a tractor more so then the Deere guys. Just the same good looking tractor, good luck with it!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

CaseIH said:


> rajela,
> Okay, yeah I was wondering if that is what the letters meant. I worked with Deere a little on my last tractor purchase they where really pushing the E brand. I ended up going with Case though they really beat the pants off my local JD dealer, I was shocked really. Guess they just needed to sell a tractor more so then the Deere guys. Just the same good looking tractor, good luck with it!


Correct me where I am wrong, but an E Deere is quite the black sheep of their lineup. Meant for someone who wants a new tractor but only puts on 1 or 2 hours per month. Mostly driving it out of the shed to wash, wax, then back in tfo put away.


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

deadmoose,

I honestly don't no, I started doing research on them but stopped once the IH guy came back and beat the deere guys price by all most 5K. Comparing the E deere to the C IH, I thought the IH was just a better fit for me, more options and a better price. Not down playing the green tractors at all, I like them but I have four local dealers, they are all the same company and seem to have the green market cornered. That being said I have never been able to deal with them, they are way off on prices and the IH guys beat them up every time, trust me I have shopped around and tried to deal, with no luck....


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

CaseIH said:


> Not a John Deere guy at all.... What the heck makes it cheap??? I have never seen any thing cheap, when it comes too Deere"s... Just curious....


I think it's mainly because it's made and assembled in Mexico. Which is not a bad thing, JD has had a factory in Mexico since the late 60's I think.

It's one of the best deals on a Deere IMO. If you compare the weight of it to a Kubota, it crushes it. I'm in no way saying weight means everything or that it's better than a Kubota but if the CaseIH 5140 here blew up tomorrow we'd look at one these especially since they put the new transmission in it.

Is it full Final Tier 4 with DEF?

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/007/5/4/7541-john-deere-6115d.html


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Pretty close Grateful.....built their first factory in Mexico in 1956....

Regards, Mike


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Grateful11 said:


> I think it's mainly because it's made and assembled in Mexico. Which is not a bad thing, JD has had a factory in Mexico since the late 60's I think.
> 
> It's one of the best deals on a Deere IMO. If you compare the weight of it to a Kubota, it crushes it. I'm in no way saying weight means everything or that it's better than a Kubota but if the CaseIH 5140 here blew up tomorrow we'd look at one these especially since they put the new transmission in it.
> 
> ...


It is not a final tier 4 but it does have to regin the exhaust filter. It is a last years model and JD does not make the D series anymore. The new 6 series have the final tier engines with DEF are E's which has replaced the D series.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

deadmoose said:


> Correct me where I am wrong, but an E Deere is quite the black sheep of their lineup. Meant for someone who wants a new tractor but only puts on 1 or 2 hours per month. Mostly driving it out of the shed to wash, wax, then back in tfo put away.


Yes and No. The old E series designation was only used on the 5 series of 45 to 100 HP tractor. They where good tractor but where built lighter and designed more for the weekend farmer. If you wanted more tractor you had to get the M designation or step up to a 6 series 105 to 140HP which carried a D and M designation. The new 5 and 6 series are both carrying the E designation but the new 5 series are or look to be a lot more tractor than the older models. The M designation is a lot better tractor than the old E's. even thou it can still be a 5 series or 6 series. Not sure if any of this makes sense.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

I put 800 hours on a 5093E pulling a 468 silage special, a 10 shank pasture renovator, 15 ft disc, 15ft bat wing and more stuff that was way more then it was intended to do and never had a minutes problem other than I was running in a lower gear and was working the dog shit out of it. So the old 5's with an E will do quite a bit of work it just does not have the weight that the 6 series has. The 5's weight is around 7,900 and the 6's are around 9,500. That extra weight really make them 6's a lot more tractor.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Congrats! I hope you get many years of trouble free service.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

Grateful11 said:


> I think it's mainly because it's made and assembled in Mexico. Which is not a bad thing, JD has had a factory in Mexico since the late 60's I think.
> 
> It's one of the best deals on a Deere IMO. If you compare the weight of it to a Kubota, it crushes it. I'm in no way saying weight means everything or that it's better than a Kubota but if the CaseIH 5140 here blew up tomorrow we'd look at one these especially since they put the new transmission in it.
> 
> ...


That's the biggest issue I've seen with Kubota is they're too light for the hp. I know at one time they were the most fuel efficient tractor on the market and may still be but they sacrificed some much needed weight to get there.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

thendrix said:


> That's the biggest issue I've seen with Kubota is they're too light for the hp. I know at one time they were the most fuel efficient tractor on the market and may still be but they sacrificed some much needed weight to get there.


Wife and son wanted a small cab tractor for raking, tedding, drilling, etc. They test drove a Kubota M7040 and a JD 5065M and the difference was night and day in how it rode and the JD also seemed more stable. It was the last year they made the 5065M and got a heckuva deal on it. She did test drive a 5085E last year and told the dealer she wouldn't trade the 5065M even for it, she said there was that much difference in the M and E.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Males me wonder how I ever got through the the last 3 years with these lightweight inferior kubotas I have. Lol

Haven't had any situations where I needed more weight, but I have had a decent amount of situations where less weight was preferred by my owners of conservancy ground where ruts or ground compaction are a BIG problem.

In fact, my 2nd biggest customer got rid of a guy with big, heavy iron and hired me in his place with my "lightweight" kubotas.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Males me wonder how I ever got through the the last 3 years with these lightweight inferior kubotas I have.


I use a Kubota to for some things. Nothing wrong with them I just wish it had about 500 more pounds under the seat


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

thendrix said:


> I use a Kubota to for some things. Nothing wrong with them I just wish it had about 500 more pounds under the seat


Wheel weights, cast rims, fluid in tires?

I pick up 2) 800 RBs at a time with my little 9540 and there's no feeling of instability so far. I have cast rims and one set of wheel weights.

IMO, a lot of anti-Kubota hype comes from Deere owners who are scared to death that Kubota might actually make a tractor that competes with their Deere. Under 100HP, I'm not so sure. Kubota might be better.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> Males me wonder how I ever got through the the last 3 years with these lightweight inferior kubotas I have. Lol
> 
> Haven't had any situations where I needed more weight, but I have had a decent amount of situations where less weight was preferred by my owners of conservancy ground where ruts or ground compaction are a BIG problem.
> 
> In fact, my 2nd biggest customer got rid of a guy with big, heavy iron and hired me in his place with my "lightweight" kubotas.


Your just lucky I guess.......LOL...


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Wheel weights, cast rims, fluid in tires?
> I pick up 2) 800 RBs at a time with my little 9540 and there's no feeling of instability so far. I have cast rims and one set of wheel weights.
> IMO, a lot of anti-Kubota hype comes from Deere owners who are scared to death that Kubota might actually make a tractor that competes with their Deere. Under 100HP, I'm not so sure. Kubota might be better.


I'd heavily consider buying a Kubota if they had enough hydraulic capacity for the bandit. Your going so slow with the square baler the rough ride won't matter.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Wheel weights, cast rims, fluid in tires?
> 
> I pick up 2) 800 RBs at a time with my little 9540 and there's no feeling of instability so far. I have cast rims and one set of wheel weights.
> 
> IMO, a lot of anti-Kubota hype comes from Deere owners who are scared to death that Kubota might actually make a tractor that competes with their Deere. Under 100HP, I'm not so sure. Kubota might be better.


Once again, nothing wrong with Kubota. I've run an M6800 and an L4310 and both were pretty decent, comfortable tractors that handled what I gave them. I can't compare them to a deere as I don't own one. I do have a a Long 610 which is similar in power to the M6800. While the M6800 platform is a lot more comfortable then the Long, I prefer the Long's extra weight. Now it does have probably 500 lbs in wheel weights that if they were on the Kubota the favor might swing the other way. Either way, I'm not a deere owner that's worried about something. I'm simply an experienced operator who offers a slight criticism.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

We have 5 tractors 96 JD 7400, 06 JD 6420, 08 Kubota M95X loader, 12 JD 5055D and a NH T4-95 everyone of those tractors were bought colorblind based on price. the 7400 and 6420 beat IH and ford, The M95X was $20000 cheaper then Deere and $7500 more for my trade in to boot.The 5055 was bought for raking cheap hp cost less new then most used. The Nh T4-95 was less then 1/2 the price of the same HP JD the JD has more bells and whistles but I'll keep the 45000 price difference. The main thing is they all have worked well and it pays to be colorblind. I am lucky to have good dealers in the area. I will say that JD has better resale value a 7400 sold at auction last fall brought $5000 more then I paid new in 1996. Good luck with your new ride


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

thendrix said:


> Once again, nothing wrong with Kubota. I've run an M6800 and an L4310 and both were pretty decent, comfortable tractors that handled what I gave them. I can't compare them to a deere as I don't own one. I do have a a Long 610 which is similar in power to the M6800. While the M6800 platform is a lot more comfortable then the Long, I prefer the Long's extra weight. Now it does have probably 500 lbs in wheel weights that if they were on the Kubota the favor might swing the other way. Either way, I'm not a deere owner that's worried about something. I'm simply an experienced operator who offers a slight criticism. Sorry to rain on your parade.


You ain't raining on my parade. I get that. I'm pretty critical of the shortcomings on my kubotas. I just disagree that weight is the greatest thing in the world. I really doubt I'll buy another Kubota since I'm looking into the future and large square baling and can't/won't buy anything new. You'd like the newer cabs on the 40 or 60 series compared to your M6800. 
My biggest criticism of my Kubotas is their cabs. Not exactly spacious in some areas. Not a good tractor for a tall guy. The roof like on m smaller one is pretty high, but the bigger one isn't so great. Lights are pretty much a joke and the HVAC systems just aren't well laid out. 
This is where Deere is noticeably better-the cab.
Love Deere stuff. OPs tractor looks awesome.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Wheel weights, cast rims, fluid in tires?
> I pick up 2) 800 RBs at a time with my little 9540 and there's no feeling of instability so far. I have cast rims and one set of wheel weights.
> IMO, a lot of anti-Kubota hype comes from Deere owners who are scared to death that Kubota might actually make a tractor that competes with their Deere. Under 100HP, I'm not so sure. Kubota might be better.


JD, how much difference is there in your 9540 from your 7040 (sizewise, overall).


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Wheel weights, cast rims, fluid in tires?
> 
> I pick up 2) 800 RBs at a time with my little 9540 and there's no feeling of instability so far. I have cast rims and one set of wheel weights.
> 
> IMO, a lot of anti-Kubota hype comes from Deere owners who are scared to death that Kubota might actually make a tractor that competes with their Deere. Under 100HP, I'm not so sure. Kubota might be better.


No anti-Kubota here or there wouldn't be two on the farm. I think what I stated is pretty much true, they are lighter, the M7040 didn't ride as good and because it felt lighter it felt less stable on rough ground. My wife drove it and she's been driving tractors since she was about 8 yo I think. I don't think my son and wife are going to get rid of the L3940 or the MX5100 anytime soon. This farm has been in the same family for over 100 years and the newer Deere is the first Deere tractor ever on this farm.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> JD, how much difference is there in your 9540 from your 7040 (sizewise, overall).


very little in terms of overall length, height, width.
Weight wise it's a bit heavier. Front tires are larger. 
Grateful, try some decaf. I respect your wife's tractor driving prowess. All I'm trying to do is point out that heavier weight also has disadvantages. Weight can always be added.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Grateful, try some decaf.


Totally uncalled for....Grateful never stated anything negative in his post, nor anything antagonistic. Seeing that they own both Kubota and John Deere, it would be a first hand experienced opinion.

Regards, Mike


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> You ain't raining on my parade. I get that. I'm pretty critical of the shortcomings on my kubotas. I just disagree that weight is the greatest thing in the world. I really doubt I'll buy another Kubota since I'm looking into the future and large square baling and can't/won't buy anything new. You'd like the newer cabs on the 40 or 60 series compared to your M6800.
> My biggest criticism of my Kubotas is their cabs. Not exactly spacious in some areas. Not a good tractor for a tall guy. The roof like on m smaller one is pretty high, but the bigger one isn't so great. Lights are pretty much a joke and the HVAC systems just aren't well laid out.
> This is where Deere is noticeably better-the cab.
> Love Deere stuff. OPs tractor looks awesome.


I don't have any experience with cabs. I come from chicken farming and a cab in a chicken house spells broke waterline and busted feeders. There's been several times I've wanted a cab but I just havn't got there yet.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

thendrix said:


> I don't have any experience with cabs. I come from chicken farming and a cab in a chicken house spells broke waterline and busted feeders. There's been several times I've wanted a cab but I just havn't got there yet.


Once you get one, it sure is nice. 
I could see how they'd get busted up in chicken houses. Once you hit something, it's usually an expensive disaster.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Once you get one, it sure is nice.
> I could see how they'd get busted up in chicken houses. Once you hit something, it's usually an expensive disaster.


I saw some where (youtube I think) someone was running a sprayer in a chicken house with a JD orchard model with a cab. I want to say the cab height was right at 6 ft. I thought this was a good idea. 6 ft would clear the feed and water lines and the cab would cut down on the dust intake by the operator. I want to say it was around 90hp which would be plenty for a caking machine or sprayer or whatever.

Sorry to hijack everybody


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

And orchard cabs go pretty cheap, too!!,


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

I got my new tractor delivered today! I have a kubota m110x and now a JD 6120r. My kubota has and I hope it continues to be a great tractor, but there is no and I mean no comparison between these two tractors in any category. My kubota gets pushed around a lot on my the hills and I'm hoping the new Deere won't. If things go well I plan on trading in the kubota for a 6000 series m in the next few year. Going all Deere tractor wise


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Fine looking outfit Nate.... I like the big rubbber...it should bite into the slopes nicely.

NRLAD!

Regards, Mike


----------

